# Freedom Train hits the dock.



## bentwire17 (Sep 7, 2011)

In these crazy COVID days it was a breath of fresh air to be here last night :


https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=229899855807914&id=100063637023827&anchor_composer=false


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

My first thought was: Cool idea! My second thought, after seeing a pic of the set up, was: Watch your step!!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Is there a way, other than creating a Facebook account, for me to see the pictures / clips?

I've heard good things about Freedom Train. They were busy with club dates around here pre-covid.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

@Milkman These are the images in that link.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Verne said:


> @Milkman These are the images in that link.
> 
> 
> View attachment 376662
> ...


Wow, that's a cool set up.

No volume complaints, LOL. Mix to taste. Nice.

Thanks


----------



## Mikev7305 (Jan 6, 2020)

That's awesome! I watched a similar show 15 minutes or so north of there on Moore lake on the Canada day long weekend. What a great idea. My band is considering doing that same thing on Dewey's island just east of balsam before the summer is out


----------



## DavidP (Mar 7, 2006)

How were the mosquitoes that night???
Hopefully minimal -- bug repellant and guitar finishes don't mix well!!!


----------



## bentwire17 (Sep 7, 2011)

DavidP said:


> How were the mosquitoes that night???
> Hopefully minimal -- bug repellant and guitar finishes don't mix well!!!


Bugs were happy to float on the music.
No issues there as it’s the salad days of summer from here on in.
Cheers


----------

